# la roue de la mort



## corneliux (4 Mars 2011)

salut a tous
bon j ai un peu cherche des infos ca et la mais sans succes
j explique mon pb
je possede un ibook g4 10.4 et hier apres l avoir eteint, en le rallumant je tombe sur cette satanée roue multicolore et impossible de faire quoique ce soit, j ai evidemment essayé de reparer les autorisations avec un cd d install tiger ( et il y arrive sans probleme), le classique  pomme alt P R... bref j esperais tenir encore un peu avec ce vieux coucou donc toute proposition sera la bienvenue


----------



## didgar (4 Mars 2011)

Salut !

Peut-être essayer un fsck -fy => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Ceci dit, si tu arrives à démarrer sur un cd/dvd c'est plutôt "bon" signe non ? Peut-être un disque en fin de vie ou un OS endommagé ?!

Si tu jettes ton "vieux coucou", n'oublie pas de me dire dans quelle poubelle 

A+

Didier


----------



## corneliux (8 Mars 2011)

hum fsck -fy me dit que tout va bien...mais toujours la satané roue au rallumage


----------



## Invité (8 Mars 2011)

Et le safe-boot :
appuie sur la touche majuscules non bloquées dès le "boing" et pendant 15s


----------



## corneliux (8 Mars 2011)

hum pareil:mouais:


----------



## Invité (9 Mars 2011)

Enlève la barrette de Ram additionnelle (sous le clavier), nettoie bien les connecteurs et remets-là.
Pareil ?


----------

